# Drukarka laserowa

## wodzik

ostatnio dosc czesto drukuje, wiec wpadlem na pomysl, ze mozna by kupic sobie drukarke laserowa. przegladalem troche porownywarki cen w necie i widze, ze nowa drukarke idzie kupic za ok 200-250 zl. zastanawiam sie tylko czy jest sens kupowac taka nowa drukarke, czy moze lepiej kupic cos uzywanego na allegro. moze ktos z forumowiczow ma wieksza wiedze ode_mnie. chodzi mi przede_wszystkim o w miare tanie koszty eksploatacji i zeby dzialala bez problemu na linuksie. poza_tym wie ktos moze jak taka drukarka znosi bezczynnosc. tj. chyba nie powinno z nia byc problemy jesli bedzie sobie stac w wakacje 2 - 3 miesiace bez drukowania?

Arfrever: Ortografia

----------

## SlashBeast

Drukarki HP dzialaja na linuksie out-of-box, ja nawet zanim dogralem hplip do cupsa, moja HP 2605 laserowo-kolorowa działała, ale na hplip jakioś lepiej to działalo, generalnie jak drukarka to HP, jak skaner to nie-HP(sic!). za taką cenę to lepiej kup sobie plujkę z tanim tuszę, bo dobry laser za tyle nie kupisz.

----------

## wodzik

wlasnie o to chodzi ze nie jest mi potrzebny dobry laser. rozdzielczosc 1200 x 600 dpi mi w zupelnosci wystarczy. kolor tez mi jst do niczego niepotrzebny. a co do plujki, mam hd deskjet 3650 i nawet mi wystarcza, tyle ze czasmi mam przestoje i zasychal mi tusz w zbiornikach. pozatym drukowanie duzej ilosci stron tez jest malo oplacalne. dlatego fajnie by bylo miec drukarke, w ktorej kosztu druku wynosza ponizej 10 gr

----------

## kacper

Ja niedawno kupiłem wielofunkcyjne laser Samsunga SCX-4200 - oczywiście działa pod Gentoo, koszt to około 500zł, a toner 300zł (oryginalny), 200zł (zamiennik), 140zł (regeneracja).

----------

## mbar

 *kacper wrote:*   

> ...koszt to około 500zł, a toner 300zł (oryginalny), 200zł (zamiennik), 140zł (regeneracja)...

 

...i 15 zł proszek (toner) na allegro  :Wink: 

----------

## wodzik

250 to absolutny max jaki mam zamiar wydac. jak mowie interesuje mnie zeby byla tania i w miare niedroga w exploatacji. najlepiej zeby cena byla 150 - 200 zl.

----------

## canis_lupus

Ja mam HP LaserJet 1200. Świetna drukarenka. zamienniki do niej kosztują ok 50zł. Proszek jeszcze taniej a parę tysięcy stron na tonerze sie wdrukuje. Pod linuxem śmiga zarówno na LPT jak i pod USB. Teraz mam jąa podpiętą do printserwera USB.  *MB Pamięci tez swoje robi a można tanio dokupić. Polecam. Mam też HP LaserJet 6P ale jest duża i nie ma USB. Też polecam. Obie kupisz tanio używane. 6P jest nie do zdarcia. widziałem egzemplarze które miały wydrukowane ponad 200000 stron i pięknie śmigały.

----------

## wodzik

myslicie, ze to, lub to sie oplaca?

----------

## SlashBeast

Sam proszek? Macie jakiś patent jak w domowym zaciszu napełnić kasete z drukarki proszkiem? Do mojego kombajnu laserowego oryginalna kaseta od HP kosztuje sporo ponad  200zl, zamienniki ok 130-150zl. o_O

----------

## mbar

 *wodzik wrote:*   

> 250 to absolutny max jaki mam zamiar wydac. jak mowie interesuje mnie zeby byla tania i w miare niedroga w exploatacji. najlepiej zeby cena byla 150 - 200 zl.

 

To polecam jakiegoś taniego Brothera lub Samsunga (chodzą po jakieś 220 - 230 zł), proszek do nich jest za grosze. Mam Samsunga ML-1520 i proszek wsypuje się tak: wyciąga się kasetę, odkręca 5 śrubek, wsypuje proszek do pojemnika, przykręca 5 śrubek, wsadza się kasetę do drukarki  :Smile: 

----------

## ch4os

Dosypywanie samego proszku to nie wszystko, raz na jakis czas trzeba wymienic walek swiatloczuly, a to nie zawsze juz jest takie hop-siup, przy zakupie proszku patrzcie czy aby napewno jest przeznaczony do waszej drukarki, bo roznia sie temperaturami na jakie reaguja.

----------

## mbar

ta, ale na szczescie beben wytrzymuje jakies 3-4 dosypania.

----------

## wodzik

@canis_lupus: idzie taki myk z proszkiem zrobic w hp 1200, bo nawet mi sie podoba model. nie wyglada tak kwadratowo, jak inne laserowki i cene tez ma dopuszczalna.

----------

## canis_lupus

W 6P się da na pewno i to dosyć łatwo. 1200 mam od roku i jeszcze toner mi się nie skonczył. ale nie sądzę żeby to było jakos bardzo upierdliwe.

----------

## Zwierzak

Ja posiadam HP LJ 1020 i całkiem porządna drukarka. O dziwo hplip ją nie wpiera, ale na szczęście jest świetny otwarty sterownik do niej i wszystko działa pięknie. Nie bawiłem się z dokupywaniem proszku dla niej.

----------

## wiktor24

Ja ostatnio często myślę o zakupie laserowej drukarki Epson. Problem w tym, że nie mogę się zdecydować który model wybrać ... Może wy coś doradzicie? 

Pozdrawiam

Wiktor

----------

## canis_lupus

Żaden. Jesli zależy Ci na taniej i niezawodnej drukarce to tylko HP.

----------

## sza_ry

Od jakiegoś czasu jadę na OKI  :Smile: 

Kilka Oki B4300 i B4350. Ich zaletą jest sporo wbudowanych opcji, m.in. pięknie drukują z dos-owych programów.

W międzyczasie były też B4100 w cenie poniżej bębna do powyższych  :Very Happy: 

Wszystkie pięknie chodzą pod Linuxem. Porty lpt i usb w razie potrzeby służą za zwrotnicę drukarkową, bez dodatkowych kosztów  :Smile:  Przejechały bez większych problemów setki tysięcy stron  :Smile: 

Aktualnie w ofercie Oki jest 4600. Wygląda przyzwoicie i działa bez zarzutu. Natomiast co do eksploatacji; zobaczymy po dłuższych testach  :Wink: 

----------

